# The Digital Story of Nativity



## arberlis† (Dec 16, 2010)

Όμορφο!






Καλά Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2010)

Πολύ καλό, Arberlis! 
Έφυγε ήδη προς φίλους και γνωστούς. :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2010)

Κι εγώ το έστειλα σε κάμποσους -πολύ καλοφτιαγμένο! Το θεωρείς (και είναι, σε ένα βαθμό) προβλέψιμο, όμως σε κερδίζει!


----------



## crystal (Dec 16, 2010)

Υπέροχο!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2010)

Πολύ χαριτωμένο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2010)

Αν πω «Τζίζας! Τι τεχνικά άψογη κομψαμερικανιά!» θα με κράξετε αποδοκιμάσετε εν χορώ;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2010)

Αμερικανιά δε λέω, δόκτωρ, αλλά είχε γέλιο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Ανταποδίδω και αντεύχομαι. Season's greetings from a bunch of iNerds:


----------

